# Terrarium for Red Tegu



## Noobske (May 13, 2012)

Hey everyone,

At first my idea was to first keep Chinese Waterdragons and then look around for a Tegu, but I might not get a steady contract (yet) so I'll probably have to rent a house first instead of buying like the initial plan. This being the case, I think it would be better to go for a Tegu first since a tank for a Tegu can be taken apart and rebuilt far more easier then for Waterdragons seeing as I will eventually move.

So, last night I made something in Google Sketch-up and I want to know your opinions:

[attachment=4327]

Would this tank be sufficient for 1 Red Tegu?


----------



## AP27 (May 13, 2012)

Took me a minute to convert all the measurements, but since it comes out to about 8x4x4 ft then that would be just fine.


----------



## tommyboy (May 13, 2012)

Is the bottom portion just a base?


----------



## Noobske (May 13, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Is the bottom portion just a base?



The bottom is supposed to be 40 cm (1 ft?) of substrate, and since looking at 1 ft of dirt tends to be boring I thought it would be better/nicer if i put wood in front of that.


----------



## tommyboy (May 13, 2012)

^^ that's perfect. Couldn't tell by the picture. It looks like the floor starts where the glass would be. It works great for overall looks and it helps keep the substrate in the cage and not all over the floor.


----------



## Noobske (May 14, 2012)

Thanks  I'm going to edit the tank though, need a place for the Tegu to sleep in but don't know how big to make it yet.


----------



## Noobske (May 16, 2012)

One question btw, can I put a youngster in this 'cage' from the beginning or do I need a smaller tank for when he/she is still young?


----------



## tommyboy (May 16, 2012)

Opinions vary on this subject. Some say that putting a baby in such a large enclosure will stress them out. While others will tell you it is perfectly fine. I have used large enclosures for babies many times with no issues whatsoever. Think about baby tegus in the wild....how big is their enclosure??? Much bigger than 8x4x4!! Lol. You can always monitor him/her for the first few weeks in the large enclosure and see how they like it.


----------



## Noobske (May 16, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Opinions vary on this subject. Some say that putting a baby in such a large enclosure will stress them out. While others will tell you it is perfectly fine. I have used large enclosures for babies many times with no issues whatsoever. Think about baby tegus in the wild....how big is their enclosure??? Much bigger than 8x4x4!! Lol. You can always monitor him/her for the first few weeks in the large enclosure and see how they like it.



That's exactly was I was thinking, thanks for confirming my thoughts. When I eventually get a Tegu I'll first try this cage: 






If it doesn't work out I'll be sure to have a second (smaller) tank available just in case.


----------



## 510herper (May 20, 2012)

well you may not necessarily have to have a whole second tank but rather something to just divide the tank into a smaller portion. like placing a piece of wood to make it smaller if you get what i mean.


----------



## Noobske (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally started building a cage for my future Tegu, it's not finished yet but here are some pictures:

The new cage upside down:





Cage with midsection for a separate place to sleep in:





The cage is 8.2 feet long, 4.1 feet high and 4.1 feet deep.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great man! Keep up the good work


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would suggest a removable hidebox. If yours is then it's great but it looks permanent.


----------



## Noobske (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not screwed in yet so I can still change some stuff. Why would you recommend a removable hidebox? To make it easier for when it's time for them to hibernate?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hibernation, cleaning if it poops in there, removal if you're worried about medical issues or for any other reason, etc.


Oh wait, just saw the door. I get it now. That should work just fine.


----------



## Noobske (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I'm planning on making a door in front of the hidebox with a lock on it, the 'regular' space will have a glass sliding door. I think that will be enough or do you still think I should go for a removable hidebox?


Alright, thanks! Will update when I can


----------



## anelk002 (Oct 11, 2012)

As far as being too big I agree also the wild is a lot bigger than 8x4 lol only thing though is even in my 6x3 cage its sometimes a pain to get the little guy out lol


----------



## karljr2k4 (Mar 6, 2013)

so can i see the finished product? i love this cage idea and am thinking about borrowing it!


----------



## Noobske (Mar 7, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> so can i see the finished product? i love this cage idea and am thinking about borrowing it!



Well, it's still not done yet due to various reasons but here's a picture of it almost being finished;


----------



## Noobske (Jul 30, 2013)

I finally have my Tegu, I bought a blue tegu instead of a red one because of my working hours. He's in a smaller tank for now and when I move (2 months) he'll go to the tank above. 

Here's a picture of little Yoshi ;


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 30, 2013)

Cingrats on the gu

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 31, 2013)

So nice to see someone building the cage BEFORE getting the tegu! good job!


----------



## Noobske (Apr 9, 2014)

Everything is taking longer than planned but the tank should be finished soon. Working on the background at the moment;


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 9, 2014)

whoa whoa whoa lol. You made a 4x8 enclosure w/o framing it out at all! Its going to fall apart! lol


----------



## Noobske (Apr 9, 2014)

Nah, already built it before in my mom's garage and it stood there for a couple of months no problem. I will strengthen the top just in case though.


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 10, 2014)

give it time...kabooooom


----------



## Noobske (Apr 11, 2014)

No it won't, the wood I used is like an inch thick. Bolted together with screws of 2 inch every 8 inch. Also used some sort of super glue and the background is made out of lightweight concrete mixed with tile glue.

Remember, there are more roads that lead to Rome.


----------

